# New from Illinois



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to Beesource!

From experience, I can say that feisty colonies can be really, really painful. My father and I had a colony once that would go for blood if you so much as touched the box. It was really, really bad.


----------

